# Turkey App's start 12/2 8:00am



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well , anyone giving up what there putting in for????

I'm flipp'in a quarter between Phavant "A" and Oak Creek "A" hunt's...
Look's like my 7 point's should pull either one.

Anyone else got a bunch of point's??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

got three and im not shure what hunts im going to put in for. Have to look first.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 3 points. Hoping to get it done this year.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I have 4 pts and am looking to put in for nebo A.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I had 5 points and drew a great tag last year. I fully expect to draw the same tag this year, application WILL be filled out tomorrow morning.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The kid's and I just watched 57 bird's stroll across the front yard, now there realy
excited about putting in for a tag in 30 min...............Just a differant unit this year.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

What is better the early hunt April 11-19 or late April 20 to May 3. I'm thinking maybe the later hunt because of the weather and snow. Then again the early hunt you get after them before anybody else. Any opinions on this??


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Done. Here turkey turkey!!


----------



## Ridge Runner 89 (Dec 20, 2007)

I drew the Oak Creek "A" hunt last year after putting in for 8 years. Our main canyon was chuck full of people and looked like the rifle opener. Got a few "Sweet Spots" for the big toms though. If anyone draws let me know. As for the late and early hunts, the early one is best if you want to find a good tom. They're pretty spooked after the first hunt's over.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 4 points but haven't put in for 3 years either. Putting in again this year. Any suggestions for where a good place to put in for with 4 points would be. I live in northern Utah and would like to hunt either the northern, north eastern or central part of the state.


----------

